# Stainless steel lid gaskets white or black keep failing



## CellarRat (Nov 12, 2012)

I have several Stainless steel tanks that originally were equipped with the vinyl gaskets. They generally work fine and I really havent had a problem with them.

Years ago, in an effort to improve the function of Variable volume ss tanks I made a number of changes or modifications including switching the vinyl gasket for white rubber or black rubber gaskets. The white gaskets are clearly made better, but later became unavailable in the size that I wanted. I decided to try the black gaskets again - they seemed like they improved from the product I bought a year or two before. 

Within the past week I have broken two black gaskets, I thought they improved, I was wrong! The white gaskets seem to to get worn out over time and eventually burst. This has happened to me more than once. The blacks gasket either leak, or fall apart even with careful handling. I been using tanks and lids and gaskets for many years. So now I can no longer purchase the white gaskets as they do not carry 600mm or 700mm gaskets and the black gaskets are useless. I do not understand why gw kent keeps selling the black gaskets. 

At least the white gaskets if sized properly can last two years or so. I have one that is on a tank that is ready to burst, I can tell because every time I remove the lid and inspect the gasket, I notice the rubber is a little more pliable and thinner is some areas. At one time, I had three tanks with white gaskets, I have only one left! 
Anyone out there using these gaskets. I purchased the black gaskets from gw kent and the white ones from st pats and other vendors. I have been through so many, I am finished. I however am not satisfied with the seal of the vinyl gaskets. The white gaskets work great before they get tired and burst. I did notice that st pats is not selling the white gaskets any longer - no reason is stated on thier site.

ANy suggestions by anyone than has actually used they gaskets?


----------



## whackfol (Nov 18, 2012)

------------------------


----------



## joea132 (Nov 21, 2012)

It may sound stupid but do you lean the lid up against something when you take it off? I leaned my lid up ONCE on a stone wall in my driveway while cleaning it and the asphalt against the gasket wore a hole right through it.


----------



## CellarRat (Nov 21, 2012)

Never had any issues with the gasket wearing out because it was placed on the floor. I do not do that for sanitary reasons. I rest lids on plastic brute lids and also over sized white lids that I purchased online that fit over my 500l tanks that act as dust lids.

My advice to others is to stay away from black lid gaskets sold by GW Kent the white gaskets are the only choice if you can find the proper size. Like I said I cant. I can find noone that carries the 60cm and 70cm sizes.

I am going to send some emails and make calls to see if I can find the company that makes the white gaskets and get the proper sizes.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 21, 2012)

joea132 said:


> It may sound stupid but do you lean the lid up against something when you take it off? I leaned my lid up ONCE on a stone wall in my driveway while cleaning it and the asphalt against the gasket wore a hole right through it.


 
Joe, after cleaning a perfectly good lid I have also ended up with leakers. Yes, I had it on the floor resting against the wall. The best way to clean them is if you have a large plastic drum you can lay them on and then clean them. A big Brute can used for fermentations would work great.


----------



## joea132 (Nov 21, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Joe, after cleaning a perfectly good lid I have also ended up with leakers. Yes, I had it on the floor resting against the wall. The best way to clean them is if you have a large plastic drum you can lay them on and then clean them. A big Brute can used for fermentations would work great.



Yeah I rest them on the 500L fermenter lids to wash them. It's the perfect size and height.


----------

